# Bodybuilding.gr Area > Bodybuilding.gr Events >  Κοπή Πρωτοχρονιάτικης Πίτας 2019

## Muscleboss

Για άλλη μια χρονιά ξεκινάμε το νέο έτος με την κοπή της πίτας του Bodybuilding.gr στο γνωστό πλέον μέρος, το *Γυμναστήριο του Σπύρου Μπουρνάζου το Σάββατο 5 Ιανουαρίου στις 6μμ,* για όλους τους φίλους της σελίδας μας και του αγαπημένου μας αθλήματος.
Φέτος κατά τη διάρκεια της εκδήλωσης θα παρουσιαστεί από τον administrator του Bodybuilding.gr -και πλέον αρμόδιο- *Κώστα Polyneikos* μια *Αγωνιστική Ανασκόπηση* του 2018, ενώ θα έχουμε την ευκαιρία να συζητήσουμε και να σχολιάσουμε ζωντανά όσα συνέβησαν την περασμένη χρονιά.

Σας περιμένουμε να τα πούμε από κοντά.  
 :08. Toast: 



_Φωτογραφία από την Κοπή Πίτας του 2018:_

----------


## Polyneikos

Για αλλη μια φορά, η 4η συνεχόμενη, στο γυμναστήριο-θρύλος του Σπύρου Μπουρνάζου, που λόγω και προσωπικής φιλίας με τα μέλη της διαχειριστικής ομάδας του Bodybuilding.gr αλλά και των Atlas που εδραιώθηκαν και έγιναν γνωστά στο Πανελληνιο, έχει καθιερωθεί ως το μέρος συνάντησης της "σιδερένιας κοινότητας".
Περιμένουμε φίλους και γνωστους, να συζητήσουμε, να γνωριστούμε καλύτερα, να διασκεδάσουμε σε μια μέρα χαλαρή, χωρίς την πίεση των αγώνων αλλά και να μιλήσουμε για την αγωνιστική δράση της χρονιάς που πλησιάζει στο τέλος της!
Σας περιμένουμε όλους!

*Οι προηγούμενες κοπές πίτας
*
*Κοπή Πρωτοχρονιάτικης Πίτας Bodybuilding.gr 2016*

*Κοπή Πρωτοχρονιάτικης Πίτας Bodybuilding.gr 2017*

*Κοπή Πρωτοχρονιάτικης Πίτας Bodybuilding.gr 2018*

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

Ευχαριστώ το Σπύρο Μπουρνάζο και Κώστα Μήτσουρα για την προσωπική τους πρόσκληση.
Για πρώτη φορά θα είμαι σε μια κοπή πίτας στο θρυλικό γυμναστήριο.
Στον τυχερό που θα τύχει το φλουρί,θα χαρίσω μια ΒΙΒΛΟ.
Καλές γιορτές στην κοινότητα του bbing.gr

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Και το ωραίο είναι οτι συγκεντρώνετε ένα πάζλ απο παλιούς και νέους αθλητες που έγραψαν ιστορία αλλα και φιλάθλους του αθλήματός μας αυτη τη μερα που είναι γιορτη και έχει πλέον καθιερωθεί  :08. Toast:

----------


## psonara

αναμενουμε την καθιερωμενη εορτη οπως προανεφερε και ο αδυναμιας!πρωτα Ο Θεος θα ειμαστε ολοι εκει! :02. Welcome:

----------


## vaggan

πωω χαμος θα γινει  :08. Toast: ολοι εκει μην λειψει κανεις

----------


## Polyneikos

Να σε περιμένουμε;;  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Metalhead|T|

Δεν ειναι δυνατο να λειψουμε απο κατι τετοιο...Σας περιμενουμε ολους να περασουμε ομορφα!

----------


## Polyneikos

Φήμες λένε οτι θα γίνει ένας μικρός χαμούλης! :05. Weights:  :05. Weights:

----------


## Metalhead|T|

Κωστα?θα χωρεσουμε? 

Στάλθηκε από το iQ1804_5_M μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Polyneikos

Όλοι οι καλοί χωράνε :01. Razz:

----------


## Polyneikos

*Η αγωνιστική ανασκόπηση του 2018 ετοιμάζεται με πολύ υλικό και αναφορές σε ελληνικούς αλλά και διεθνείς αγώνες που συμμετείχαν Έλληνες αθλητές! 
**Θα ξεκινήσει στις 19:00 με σκοπό να συμμετέχουν και οι παρευρισκόμενοι στην ροή της συζήτησης!
*

----------


## Polyneikos

> Ευχαριστώ το Σπύρο Μπουρνάζο και Κώστα Μήτσουρα για την προσωπική τους πρόσκληση.
> Για πρώτη φορά θα είμαι σε μια κοπή πίτας στο θρυλικό γυμναστήριο.
> Στον τυχερό που θα τύχει το φλουρί,θα χαρίσω μια ΒΙΒΛΟ.
> Καλές γιορτές στην κοινότητα του bbing.gr


Γιώργο σε ευχαριστούμε για την προσφορά σου!
Στους τυχερούς που θα τύχουν το φλουρί, επίσης θα δοθούν δώρα από τον ΑΘΛΗΤΗ και τα X-Treme Stores ,όπως κάθε χρονιά!

----------


## Polyneikos

Πραγματοποιήθηκε για 4η συνεχόμενη χρονιά, η καθιερωμένη κοπή πίτας του www.Bodybuilding.gr που φιλοξενήθηκε στο γυμναστήριο του Σπύρου Μπουρνάζου.
Η προσέλευση των φίλων και μελών του site αλλά και του αθλήματος ήταν μεγάλη, ελπίζουμε όλοι να πέρασαν καλά!
Ευχαριστούμε όλους για την παρουσία τους, το 2019 να χαρίζει σε όλους μόνο όμορφες στιγμές! Καλή χρονιά!

----------


## Polyneikos

*Να ευχαριστήσουμε τους εκπροσώπους του προεδρείου του Σωματείου ΕΣΔΤ (Δυναμικό Τρίαθλο) Hellenic Powerlifting Organization - Ελληνικό Σωματείο Δυναμικού Τριάθλου , τον πρόεδρο Ανδρέα Κωλέττη  και τον αθλητή Κώστα Αλεξόπουλο που παρευρέθησαν και μας τίμησαν με την παρουσία τους.
Έχει αναπτυθεί μια άψογη συνεργασία με αφετηρία το 5o Αtlas Challenge και σε συνέχεια σε όλες τις επίσημες διοργανώσεις του EΣΔΤ.
**Καλή συνέχεια στο έργο τους , την διάδοση του αθλήματος στην Ελλάδα και την εκπροσώπηση του Δυναμικού Τριάθλου με Έλληνες αθλητές στο εξωτερικό!*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Ευχαριστούμε τον Αντωνη Παναρετο και το κανάλι Epsilon για την παρουσία και την υποστήριξή τους , όπου παρευρέθησαν και τράβηξαν κάποια στιγμιότυπα και δηλώσεις για την εκπομπή  Engine Power που προβάλλεται κάθε Τετάρτη στις 23:00. Αναμένουμε την εκπομπή! 
Ενα μικρό στιγμιότυπο από τις λήψεις που έγιναν, με τον ΗλίαΤριανταφύλλου!
*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Μερικες φωτογραφίες από την χθεσινή βραδυά με μέλη και φίλους του Βοdybuilding.gr!*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Κοπή Πίτας 2019 Photos Part II*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Κοπή Πίτας 2019 Photos Part III

*

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Πολυ ομορφα παιδια , ζηλευω που δεν μπορεσα να ειμαι μαζι σας.
Κ του χρονου να ειμαστε καλα.

----------


## Δημητρης 1924

Ήταν μια ωραία βραδιά στο θρυλικό γυμναστήριο του Σπύρου Μπουρναζου που μας φιλοξένησε ακόμα μία χρόνια για την κοπή της πίτας,δόθηκε η ευκαιρία να τα πούμε από κοντά με τα μέλη του φόρουμ και όχι μόνο,αρκετά ενδιαφέρον ήταν η ανασκόπηση για τους αγώνες που έγιναν την χρόνια που πέρασε στην Ελλάδα αλλά και σε ευρωπαϊκός και παγκόσμιους αγώνες όπου συμμετείχαν ελληνες αθλητές με τους οποίους είχαμε την ευκαιρία να τους γνωρίσουμε από κοντά και να συζητήσουμε μαζί τους.
Να έχουμε μια καλή και δημιουργική χρονιά.

----------


## Polyneikos

Οι τυχεροί της χρονιάς, που βρήκαν τα φλουριά στις πίτες της εκδήλωσης του *Bodybuilding.gr* μεσυνοικοδεσπότη τον *Σπύρο Μπουρνάζο* στους οποίους δόθηκαν δώρα -όπως κάθε χρονιά- από τα X-treme Stores  και τον ΑΘΛΗΤΗ !
Ευχαριστούμε τόσο τις εταιρίες για την ευγενική τους προσφορά προς τους φίλους του Site όσο και τους εκπροσώπους τους που παρευρέθησαν , Κωνσταντίνο Μανωλόπουλο  και Αλέξανδρο Δράκο . 
Τους ευχόμαστε μια χρονιά γεμάτη χαρές, επιτυχίες σε όλα τα επίπεδα και υγεία!

----------


## Polyneikos

Ο διάδοχος του Κώστα Ραμπο, ο αδερφός του Θάνος, εισαγάγεται σiγα-σιγά στους μεγάλους κύκλους του Bodybuilding! :05. Weights:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Fataoulas

> ζηλευω που δεν μπορεσα να ειμαι μαζι σας.



Και γω το ειχα δρομολογησει Χρηστο μου, αλλα ο καιρος μου χαλασε τα σχεδια  :01. Sad: 

Μπραβο παιδια, βλεπω οτι περασατε τελεια. Να'μαστε καλα και του χρονου να το ξανακανουμε  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Muscleboss

Θεωρώ η πιο πετυχημένη εκδήλωση κοπής πίτας που έχουμε κάνει. Να ευχαριστήσω και εγώ το Σπύρο Μπουρνάζο που μας φιλοξένησε και τα Χ-treme Stores και Αθλητή για τα δώρα στους νικητές.

Να είμαστε καλά και του χρόνου!  :08. Toast:

----------


## sobral

Πριν 2 χρόνια είχα κάνει το μίνι ταξιδάκι Κρήτης-Αθήνας για να παρευρεθώ στην κοπή της πιτάς του φόρουμ και δεν το είχα μετανιώσει. Βλέποντας φέτος τις φωτογραφίες, η αλήθεια είναι πως ήθελα να είμαι και πάλι εκεί, αλλά δυστυχώς δεν μπόρεσα. Χαιρετίσματα σε όλο το team  :bodybuilding.gr:  Καλή χρονιά!

----------


## Polyneikos

Καλή χρονιά να έχουμε παιδιά!
Εγώ πάντα το λέω, σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις το θέμα είναι να μαζευόμαστε, καθώς πλέον ο κόσμος κοινωνικοποιείται μέσω των social medias και πέρνει επιβεβαίωση, χαρά και ενθουσιασμό από πατήματα Likes και emoticons.
Χωρίς να είμαι κατά της εξέλιξης, ως old school, προτιμώ την απευθείας επικοινωνία, τις χειραψίες, τα χαμόγελα, τα πειράγματα από κοντά, που δεν μπορούν να αποτυπωθούν ψηφιακά!
 Να είμαστε καλά και ευχαριστούμε όλους όσους μας τίμησαν και όλους όσους  συνείσφεραν με την ψυχή τους για να είναι ευχάριστη η βραδυά. 
Και του χρόνου! :02. Welcome:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Εγω θα συμφωνήσω με Πάνο και Κώστα και θεωρω οτι έχει μεγάλη αξία η διαπροσωπικη επαφη μεταξυ ανθρώπων που μιλάνε διαδυκτικα και τέτοια ιβέντ δίνουν αυτη την δυνατότητα 
Επίσης ο οικοδεσπότης Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος μας έχει σκλαβώσει με την φιλοξενία και την καλή διάθεση όλης της παρέας του και τον ευχαριστούμε , γιατι τι καλύτερο να κάνουμε το ιβέντ αυτο μέσα στο ιστορικό αυτο γυμναστήριο 
Και είναι μεγάλη χαρα να βρισκόμαστε με άτομα που γνωρίζουμε έχουμε φιλικές σχέσεις κοινά ενδιαφέροντα και εκτιμούμε 
Το μόνο που μπορω να πώ είναι και του χρόνου να είμαστε όλοι καλα να το ξανακάνουμε :08. Toast:

----------


## vaggan

> Να σε περιμένουμε;;


δυστυχως ο πολυ ασχημος καιρος δεν μου επετρεψε

----------


## Polyneikos

Οι φωτογραφίες έχουν ανέβει όλες στο *Multimedia Gallery*

----------


## psonara

ολα ηταν αψογα.συγχαρητηρια στον παντα φιλοξενο και καλοσυνατο κ.Μπουρναζο και στον οργανωτη πολυνεικο που πλεον εχει γινει ειδημων. :03. Clap: 
χαρηκα πολυ που ειδα τους συμφορουμιτες αν και εκατσα μονο 2 ωρες και δεν προλαβα την κοπη.ηρθα αυθημερον μονο για 2 ωρες διοτι λογω ασχημων καιρικων συνθηκων θελησα να μαζεψω τα χιλιομετρα.δεν πειραζει εστω και ετσι χαρηκα που ειδα εστω και για λιγο ανθρωπους που εκτιμω και εχουμε την ιδια αγαπη για το αθλημα.θα συμφωνησω απολυτα με τον πολυνεικο οτι το διαδικτυο δεν εχει καμια απολυτως σχεση με την προσωπικη επαφη και ελπιζω να μην εξαλειφθουν ποτε οι διαπροσωπικες σχεσεις διοτι θα χαθει η ουσιαστικη επικοινωνια.καλη χρονια σε ολους και του χρονου με υγεια :02. Welcome:

----------


## Polyneikos

*H προβολη θα γίνει το Σάββατο 19 Ιανουαρίου, 21:30 στο Epsilon (Aλλαξε η ημέρα και ώρα προβολής)
*



> *Ευχαριστούμε τον Αντωνη Παναρετο και το κανάλι Epsilon για την παρουσία και την υποστήριξή τους , όπου παρευρέθησαν και τράβηξαν κάποια στιγμιότυπα και δηλώσεις για την εκπομπή  Engine Power Αναμένουμε την εκπομπή! 
> Ενα μικρό στιγμιότυπο από τις λήψεις που έγιναν, με τον ΗλίαΤριανταφύλλου!
> *
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 126952
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 126953
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 126954

----------


## Polyneikos

Κοπή Πίτας Bodybuilding.gr 2019 - Προβολή στο κανάλι Epsilon - Engine Power Σάββατο 19 Ιανουαρίου, 21:30


Ευχαριστούμε την εκπομπή Engine POWER, τον συντελεστή *Αντώνη Πανάρετο*  και το κανάλι *Νέο Epsilon* για την παρουσία και την υποστήριξή τους , όπου παρευρέθησαν και τράβηξαν κάποια στιγμιότυπα από την κοπή Πρωτοχρονιάτικης Πίτας του www.Bodybuilding.gr στο γυμναστήριο *"Διάπλαση Αθηνών"* του Σπύρου Μπουρνάζου.

Στην εκπομπή που θα προβληθεί σήμερα *Σάββατο, 19 Ιανουαρίου στις 21:30* θα φιλοξενηθούν δηλώσεις της διαχειριστικής ομάδας του Bοdybuilding.gr , *Παναγιώτη Βίτσα*  & *Hλίας Τριανταφύλλου* καθώς και του αθλητη-θρύλου* Σπύρου Μπουρνάζου* όπου φιλοξένησε το event για άλλη μια χρονιά!

----------


## Polyneikos

*Κοπή Πίτας Bodybuilding.gr 2019 - Προβολή στο κανάλι Epsilon - Engine Power Σάββατο 19 Ιανουαρίου, 21:30*


Ευχαριστούμε την εκπομπή *Engine POWER*, τον συντελεστή *Αντώνη Πανάρετο*  και το κανάλι *Νέο Epsilon* για την παρουσία και την υποστήριξή τους , όπου παρευρέθησαν και τράβηξαν κάποια στιγμιότυπα από την κοπή Πρωτοχρονιάτικης Πίτας του www.Bodybuilding.gr όπου πραγματοποιήθηκε στις 5 Ιανουαρίου στο γυμναστήριο "Διάπλαση Αθηνών" του Σπύρου Μπουρνάζου.
Στην εκπομπή που  προβλήθηκε το  Σάββατο, 19 Ιανουαρίου στις 21:30 φιλοξενήθηκαν  δηλώσεις της διαχειριστικής ομάδας του Bοdybuilding.gr , του ιδρυτή *Παναγιώτη Βίτσα* και του *Hλία Τριανταφύλλου*  καθώς και του αθλητη-θρύλου *Σπύρου Μπουρνάζου* όπου φιλοξένησε το event για άλλη μια χρονιά!

*To απόσπασμα της εκπομπής*

----------


## RAMBO

Πολυ καλο για την αναγνωρισιμοτητα και προβολη της σελιδας ωστε να δουν και οσοι δεν ξερουν την δουλεια που γινετε στο φορουμ  :03. Clap: 


Ηλια υστερα απο την συνεντευξη σου περιμενουμε λαιλαπα εγραφων απο τον γυναικειο πληθυσμο  :01. Razz:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

A ρε Ράμπο το μυαλό σου στην ιντρικα είναι :01. Razz:  Απο τότε που έφυγες στα ξένα το κάναμε καψιμί το φόρουμ , πλην των παραδοσιακών γυναικών του φόρουμ βέβαια που αποτελούν και τις σταθερές του φόρουμ στον γυναικείο πληθυσμό !!
Αλλα τι να κάνεις και σύ ξενιτιά υποχρεώσεις και κυρίως η συναισθηματική σου επένδυση , λογικό είναι να μην προλαβαίνεις  :01. Razz:

----------


## Muscleboss

Ηλία το κοστούμι σου έγραψε, νομίζω πρέπει να καθιερώσουμε κατάλληλο dress code στην πίτα  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Ηλία το κοστούμι σου έγραψε, νομίζω πρέπει να καθιερώσουμε κατάλληλο dress code στην πίτα


Ειπα και γω να βάλω κατι πιο επίσημο αφου μια ζωή με φόρμες κυκλοφορώ και για το εθιμοτυπικό της υπόθεσης , άσε που μετα είχε η μέρα συνέχεια και το πήγαμε σερί  :01. Razz:

----------


## Polyneikos

Άριστοι και οι 3  ομιλητές!
Παλι καλά που η "παρακάμερα"¨δεν ακολουθησε στο after του Ηλία με την ομάδα του :01. Razz:

----------


## Polyneikos

Σε high definition!

----------


## psonara

εξαιρετικοι και οι 3 συνεντευξιαζομενοι. :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

Λώρα είσαι η επόμενη που θα βγείς στους τηλεοπτικούς φακους :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## psonara

:08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :01. Wink:

----------


## Levrone

Κώστα γίνεται να βγω κι εγώ λίγο στο φακό;;; 

Δώσε μου σε παρακαλώ  την ευκαιρία να γίνω διάσημος!!!!!

----------


## Polyneikos

Έλα στα μέρη μας και θα σε βγάλω στα καλύτερα :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Levrone

Χάχάχά!!! Αλλά πριν βγω στην κάμερα θα μου κάνει ένα μάθημα ο κουμπάρός μου που είναι ταλέντο σε αυτά! Γιατί εγώ θα τά πω λάθος!
Είναι όντως μεγάλη μου επιθυμία κάποτε να έρθω και  να γνωριστούμε και από κοντά.
Αλλά 10 χρόνια τα ίδια λέμε και τίποτα.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

εγω κουμπάρε είμαι της άποψης όσον αφορα τις κάμερες ότι αν δεν έχω να πω κάτι ουσιαστικό δεν υπάρχει λόγος να βγω, εκτός αν είναι να πάω για δήμαρχος η πολιτικός και το κανω μόνο για δημόσιες σχέσεις :01. Razz:  και όταν λέμε πράματα που τα ξερουμε και τα πιστεύουμε και κυρίως είναι σημαντικό για όσους τα ακούσουν βγαίνουν αυθόρμητα και αξίζει να λέμε 2 κουβέντες

Αλλιως τα λέμε μεταξύ μας και όπως λέει η παροιμία "μόνος χόρευε και όσο θέλεις πήδα" Αλλα με αφορμη αυτό που είπες θα πρέπει κάποια στιγμή σε ενα απο τα ιβέντ που πηγαίνουμε να βρεθούμε και όλοι παρέα , τουλάχιστον αυτοι που μιλάμε χρόνια εδω μέσα  :08. Toast:

----------

